# Rent a lyft car....



## 01spacecadet (Sep 7, 2018)

Do you think it's worth it to rent a Lyft vehicle and then use it for Lyft, Uber, Postmates, etc... I put on a lot of miles and wear & tear to my car. Thoughts? Suggestions? I know we have the discounts on repairs but, that won't take back all these miles.

Thanks for the input!! 

Jess


----------



## benson555zz (Sep 7, 2018)

Terrible idea

You cannot deduct mileage on a rental, only actual expenses. This means you have to pay taxes on the profit. With the mileage deduction rates are low enough that most drivers have zero tax liability.

A rental could mean several thousand in taxes due next April. This is even before you begin to factor in 200+ per week for the rental. Rental drivers get the worst crappy rides dispatched as well, because they know only a desperate person 1 step from homelessness would rent, and to get some of the rental reimbursed, you need to drive at least 60 hours pet week and do over 100 rides and keep 90% acceptance rate.

Since they know you are so desperate you get all the trash other drivers wont pickup


----------



## 01spacecadet (Sep 7, 2018)

benson555zz said:


> Terrible idea
> 
> You cannot deduct mileage on a rental, only actual expenses. This means you have to pay taxes on the profit. With the mileage deduction rates are low enough that most drivers have zero tax liability.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! That is all very good information and very good points!


----------

